# KENPO in The SOUTH



## BlackIce (Oct 9, 2005)

Kenpo Salute,
I am originally from Los Angeles California and I have been living in The South since 1995. I am an ARMY Vet. and Kenpo Instructor. I am hosting The MASTERS Kenpo Karate Open in Augusta Georgia in June of 2006 and I would like to invite any fellow Kenpo Brothers or Sisters Intrested to Teach a Seminar here next summer. There are not that many Kenpo People in this region and I would love to meet new friends and see old friends that I have not seen in years. Please don't think ill of me for the  " Lineage Post ". By the way Dennis C this is Tyrone how have you been doing my friend?


----------



## AvPKenpo (Oct 9, 2005)

BlackIce said:
			
		

> Kenpo Salute,
> I am originally from Los Angeles California and I have been living in The South since 1995. I am an ARMY Vet. and Kenpo Instructor. I am hosting The MASTERS Kenpo Karate Open in Augusta Georgia in June of 2006 and I would like to invite any fellow Kenpo Brothers or Sisters Intrested to Teach a Seminar here next summer. There are not that many Kenpo People in this region and I would love to meet new friends and see old friends that I have not seen in years. Please don't think ill of me for the  " Lineage Post ". By the way Dennis C this is Tyrone how have you been doing my friend?




Post more information on your event when you have it.  I am interested in coming down.  
Michael


----------



## BlackIce (Oct 10, 2005)

Kenpo Greetings,
Please understand this is not a cheap attempt to lure people here for my tournament. Over the past 10 years that I have been living in the south I have only met a hand full of Kenpo / KaJuKenBo people. In NC, SC, and VA on The Circuit I compete on there are very few of us. This region is Saturated by TKD and Jap. / Oki. Karate Practitioners. I just want to do my part to spread the love that I have for Kenpo to others. I run a small studio in a smalltown in SE Georgia and I have a great group of students. I just want them to have an opportunity to meet others that practice the same art that they have invested their blood, sweet, and tears into. 
Please check us out at www.teamjadetigers.resourcez.com
Kenpo Salute​


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm in central MS, with a colleague on the MS Gulf Coast. Drop me an email sometime, I'd be happy to chat about AK in the South.


----------



## Tanglewood (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm from Ft. Benning, GA. I wish there was a good AK school near by. =(


----------



## BlackIce (Dec 3, 2005)

This is an open Invitation: On  June 2 & 3, 2006 we will be hosting The Garden City Challenge Kenpo Karate Open in Augusta Georgia. That Friday night we will be hosting a Kenpo Gathering to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Kenpo Karate. All Kenpo practiotioners intersted in competing or teaching at the gathering pm or e mail me.

Kenpo Salute​


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Dec 20, 2005)

For any of you guys that are looking to train EPAK, Kali or BJJ and live near or around Atlanta GA shoot me an e-mail and whe can get together and train anytime you want.

Regards


----------



## teej (Dec 23, 2005)

As far as N. Florida goes, my school is outside of Lake City about 30 minutes for the GA border. I know of one school in the Talahassee area that is supposed to be teaching Kenpo and I know of on school in the Jacksonville area too. Everything else FL wise is from the Orlando area, [across the state] then the other Kenpo schools are S. from there on both FL coasts.

e-mail me anytime,
Yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 23, 2005)

A guy by the name of Derek Hull (?Blk) teaches in Jackonville under the tuliage of Charlie Ogle (4th Blk) the y teach Americak Kenpo under the WKKA.  I have steped into the ring with Dertek I will attest he is a very good fighter and a walking encyclopedia of Kenpo.  Derek if you are trolling out there hope all is going well and drop me a email and lets chat on the phone.

V/R

Rick English
kenpo5@yahoo.com


----------

